# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  ليس لدي اصدقاء ؟!

## هل من توبه

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 


عجززت اكوون علااقات مع الناس لكن كلها بائت بالفشل  !!
اشعر بالوحده من دون اأصدقاء 
ماذا افعل لكِ اكووون لي صدآقات مع النااس !!*

----------


## أموله

*يمكنُ شخصيتكِ مو اجتمإعيهِ*
*فحإولي الاجتماع مع الناس من خلال المنإسبإت .. !*
*ودي*
*‘ ~*

----------


## Hussain.T

امممم...

مشكلة خطيرة..لكن حلها الأمثل بسيط جدا وهو من [ عندك ]~

فاجآبة هذا السؤآل تأتي بعد النظر الى نفسك~

فابحث في دآخلك..:

ماذا أريد انا من الأصدقآء؟

ماذا يريد الأصدقآء مني؟

كيف يتعآمل الأصدقآء فيما بينهم؟

كيف انا أتعآمل مع النآس؟

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*الصداقة والأصدقاء شيء جميل في الحياة
ولكي تكوني لكِ أصدقاء 
تعرفي أكثر على من هم حولكِ وإن وجدتي من ترتاحين لها تقربي لها
ابدئي أولاً بالسلام عرفيها باسمك وتعرفي عليها 
قوي العلاقة بأن تأخذي رقم هاتفها 
وبعدها بعد مرور الأيام سيكون قد حدث بينكما تجادب 
وشيئاً فشيء تقوى هذه العلاقة لا شعرورياً
أتمنى أن أكون قد أفدتكِ 
تحياتي مع دعائي لكِ*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 

-تكوين اصدقاء ليس بسهل لكن حاولي اختي  الخروج من البيت وتجاوزي خجلك 

قد يكون هذا صعب على بعض الناس, لكن اجبري نفسك وتكلمي مع اشخاص غرباء اذا في اجتماع او احتفال أو غيره, تقدم بأتجاه الشخص وتكلمي بثقة تخيلي انها صديقتك وتكلمي معها, واترك الباقي لها.

- اذا جلستي معهم ستمعي جيدا.
بدل ان تحاول ان تبهر المقابل بك حتى يقتنع بصداقتك, حاولي ان تركزي على ما يقولوه اسمائهم وما يحبون وما يكرهون حاولي ان تنتبهي لذلك, وخذي الوقت الكافي حتى تعرفي المزيد عنهم, الناس يحبون التكلم عن انفسهم

-تكلمي بمواضيع مثيرة للاهتمام الجميع..

-بعد ان تعرفتي على الشخصيه واحسستي  بالارتياح تجاهه ابقى على اتصال معها, لا تتسرع وتعطيها عناونك او رقم هاتفك الشخصي, انتظر حتى تتأكدي منها.


-ما اعتقد ما عندك ولا وحده من ايام الدراسه حاولي الاتصال بها قومي بزياره لها وهي بعد تزورك واكيد هي عندها 
صدقاء تعرفي عليهم ومن وحده الى وحده تكبر دائرة اصداقه

ولتكوني اجتماعيه اكثر

-أقتربي منها عندما تكلمك، و إذا كانت واقفا، قفي أنتي و إذا كان جالسه 

أجلسي   بقربها،حتى تحس أنك منسجم معها و مطمأن لها.

-كوني خلوقا تنلي ذكرا جميلا، الخلق الحسن يوازي درجة الصلاة و الصوم، 

-حدثي الناس بكل لطف و تأني،

-ابتسمي عندما تلقى الآخرين بصدق من قلبك قبل أن ترتسم البسمة على شفاك
-سلمي على من تعرف و لا تعرف بكل حرارة و صدق

-أحرصي على زيارة الناس الذين تعرفيهم و تصيد المناسبات، 

سواء الأهل و الأصدقاء لأن هذه الزيارات، تزيد الرابطة بينك و بين الآخرين

موفقه

----------


## hassan1411

_الاصحاب مو انا اخترتهم القدر من اختارهم اليي 



دخلت المدرسة و رحت الصف و واول من جلس جنبي تكلمت وياه و فطرت وياه و اكتشفت انه بيتهم جنب بيتنا صارت صداقتي وياه مو بس في المدرسة حتى خارجها 

حتى كونت مجوعة اصدقاء


بالنسبة اليي

ما عندي اصدقاء حاليا كلهم خطبوا و عرسوا و صاروا ما يدقوا لكن لابد من يوم يلهي الصديق مع عياله_

----------


## jod

وهل هناك صداقة في هذه الإيام قولي تواصل وتبادل وزمالة أما صداقة لا أعتقد على العموم يمكن نكون زميلات في هذا المنتدى وتحياتي

----------

أموله (06-15-2011)

----------

